# Shift light question



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

DO I have a shift light in my 06? I have never noticed one even when the car makes you do the 1 to 4 shift no indication in the middle diplay. Not critical but thought it would help the wife when I start letting her drive it. She has never driven a stick before and the shift light would be good for her


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

It doesn't come activated from the factory. You can PM GTPprix and he'll hook you up. Nice mod to have.


----------

